

Indian looking for a job in USA (non IT/Software) - Shino

Hi, I'm from India. I've been following Ycombinator for aound 2 yrs and I'm glad to say that it's one of the best non-ad based site for like minded peoples.<p>Here comes the tough part, for around 6 yrs I've been working in a company which works for US &#38; UK based clients (Recruiters), we normally do backoffice work for them, this process is called Rrecruitment Process Outsourcing. For quite some time I'm planning to move to USA for jobs. The thing is I'm not an IT guy and we still work on XP with P4 processor, I don't hold any degree in Software Engineering or any Computer Networking.<p>My LinkedIn profile - http://in.linkedin.com/pub/gordon-freeman/32/a92/665<p>The only advantage I believe I had is that I'm well versed with their culture, work ethics and understand georgraphically much better then a common American citizen. :)<p>I want to know what are the options for me, is there even a possibility that I can get a work over there (considering my job profile)? if yes then what/which steps should I follow if not then what should I do to get the oppurtunities.<p>The name which is mentioned in my LinkedIn profile is pseudo name.<p>Thanks
======
Zenst
Green card lottery Marriage

Though target American companies that are trying to break into the Indian
market and leverage your skill at knowing both languages. Though the lack of a
higher education works against you, look at getting a degree, whatever is
easiest for yourself.

